# Brown Algae Problem?



## thelyzardiam (Jul 17, 2007)

So I am about to blow a fuse. I have done everything I possibly know how to do. I will try to give you guys as much information as possible and then I hope you can help me with my problem.

I have recently set up an aquarium. It is 55 gallons and has been set up for about 3 or 4 months. I have had the brown algae growing on the tank for a while now. I have just been scrubbing it off. I know it came on the plants I bought because I work at the place I bought them. I have Flourite substrate mixed with Super Naturals Black Tahitian Sand. I do 50% water changes every week and after my water changes I put 5 mL of Flourish and 5mL of Flourish Iron as well as a run of the mill dechlorinator and A.C.T benefitical bacteria. I just recently put carbon and zeolite back into my marineland filter (for 50 gallon tanks *I know I need a bigger filtration system, Im poor though ><"*) as well as filter floss. I scrub down the patches of brown algae every day. I even let it grow on one side, it doesn't form dark patches but an even coat of brown. I have Hagans CO2 injector but with a ceramic and hand blown glass diffusor. I have a wide range of plants. A few types of (Corkscrew, Italian and Jungle) Vallisenaria, 2 types of (Red and Green) Cambomba, Wysteria, Moss Balls, Dwarf Hairgrass, Giant Hairgrass, Water Sprite, Anacharis, Onion Plant, Moneywort, Microswords, Java Fern, Wendetii of some kind of variation, and a Amazon Ruffle. I have invested so much into this tank. And now this brown stuff is growing on the plants... I cant clean them, they are too delicate. I have 12 hours of light on the tank a day, its on a timer. It gets no sun light and isnt by a window. I cant tell you how much CO2 is getting pumped into the tank cause I honestly cant figure out how to count it. I have Ghost Shrimp, 4 baby Black Mollies, Banjo Cat (never to be seen), 2 Clown Loaches, 5 Fancy Guppies and 1 feeder Guppy, 1 albino coradora cat, 1 tadpole (I just put the other one outdside because he turned into a frog), 1 glass catfish and 1 male Betta fish... I have a shoplight about 12 inches above an open topped aquarium with 2 fluoresent bulbs. Ultra Sun by Zoo Med. CRI rating of 98 and 6500k full spectrum lighting. Its 32 watts each. I also put 1 pack of Flourish tabs in the substrate about 2 months ago. My water stats are: Nitrates:.25ppm Nitrites:0ppm pH: 7.8 Ammonia: 0ppm Copper: .00ppm I do not have a test for phosphates or water hardness yet. I assume it is hard water because its Florida... and the water is always hard. I have tried cleaning it throughly, I gravel vac every week as good as I can although there is always some amount of organic disolving matter in there at any given point in time. I replace the floss about once a week when it starts to get dirty and I feed the fish about 2 times a week, and Im talking about a small small pinch. People over feed their fish... I do have the option of moving the fish into a smaller tank if need be. I hate this brown stuff, I am thinking its diatoms but what do I know! Please I need some help. I work at a pet store and no one has any idea on how to rid me of this ever occuring problem.  Thank you and if you have an questions feel free to contact me!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Algae Problem?*

They're diatoms. Despite what your test kit says you have enough ammonia for them to live on. Add floating plants till your plants are able to suck the ammonia out of the water.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Algae Problem?*

The good news is brown diatom algae is one of the easier ones to get rid of. It usually goes away when your plants start growing very well, and there's enough flow to keep nutrients moving throughout the tank. I suggest reducing your lighting period to 9-10 hours, and adding 6-8 otos in the tank. It'll be gone in no time.

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Algae Problem?*

And perhaps increase your lighting? 64w over a 55g is pretty low.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Algae Problem?*

Maybe I missed something, but it doesn't seem that you are dosing nitrates, phosphates and potassium. Without those "meat and potatoes" fertilizers the plants can't grow well enough to keep the algae from growing. Substrate fertilizing can work for plants with good root systems, but not for stem plants, plants tied to rocks or driftwood, or even rooted plants before they get established. You can buy KNO3 and KH2PO4 very cheaply from Rex Griggs, http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html, so that won't seriously impact your budget. Then try either the EI or the PPS pro fertilizing method and see if that solves your problem.


----------



## thelyzardiam (Jul 17, 2007)

But all of my plants are growing like crazy. It seems that Im trimming back the cabomba every week. I was looking into getting some Ottos but I have no idea where to find them. I've never seen them before, how much do they cost and where does one find them?


----------



## thelyzardiam (Jul 17, 2007)

I have my boss ordering some Ottos this week so hopefully that will work. Im still new in this whole game. Any information given will be greatly recieved! My lighting isn't enough, I dont wanna do metal-halide or mecury vapor lamps. And I cant afford those $500 light strips. Is there any advice anyone can give on a cheap lighting system for a 55 gallon. I'd like to do it right without constantly making improvements. While I can't afford the $500 I guess I can save up for one and eventually get one. Any advice on where you can find em cheap or any better alternative. I want so much for this tank to work out well. Its the only thing I emensly enjoy doing. I love the maintence it requires and I get excited every time I get new buds or sprouts. Feel free to unburden all knowledge onto me! :mrgreen:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Petsmart and Petco carry otos for about $1.50 each.

The best advice for new comers is to read up and ask lots of questions. For a 55 gallon tank, medium light tank, go with 2x55 watt kit from www.ahsupply.com. This light kit will give you plenty of light, and give you more room for error in terms of fertilization and CO2 supplementation. Be sure to pack your tank with plenty of plants.

Eventually you'll want to start adding fertilizers via either the PPS-pro method or Estimative Index method using dry ferts from www.aquariumfertilizers.com. You can also try liquid dosing with Seachem fertilizer line or the new www.Pfertz.com methods. Last thing is CO2. You can save up for a pressurized system, or use Seachem Excel for CO2 supplementation. Nothing beats a pressurized system. 

-John N.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Jul 21, 2007)

Something you may want to consider if your filter floss is your only source of biological filtration you may be changing it too often.


----------

